# Question?



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

I've got some dog panels left. I was wondering If I put them around the building and blocked the top off would the chickens get used to using the building to roost at night if I leave them in there for a few days or maybe a week. Or would they go right back to the tree when I let them back out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. They can be trained to roost indoors. I trained my guineas to return to their coop each night. Chickens are a lot less stubborn.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's best to lock them up at night.Owls,raccoons,possums and bob cats can get them in the tree.To train them to roost in a coop,lock them in there for a few days,that's usually enough to do it.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Now if I can get my husband to help me that's what I'll be doing today. Going to cut that tree down to. 

Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's only because of the birds you're cutting the tree down, don't bother. They'll just roost in another if they are not trained to the coop. Too bad you don't have a top on the outside pen, you could lock them in the coop at night but let them out during the day and know that they're going to forced to go to the coop at night.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

The tree's in the way. Hangs over the fence. I was hoping to get it down before the chickens got here but that didn't work out. 

They'll have a smaller area for a few days. Should be about 10 by 20. Minus the space the building takes up. Think I've got enough panels left for that. Then I'll try letting them out again. Hope this works.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I trained my guineas with millet. They knew each night there would be a millet treat in their coop. 

You could try that with your birds once you have them confined. Just give it to them before it gets too dark for them to see the treat. That should have them returning each night for that. It doesn't have to be millet but some sort of seed that they find delightful. 

It used to be a sight to see when I would step out my back door and have 30 guineas charging up to greet me. Then they all followed me back to their coop for their evening good bird treat.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Put tarps up over the fence. They have a roof of sorts. Used tree branches to hold the tarp up on part of it and tied the tree branches to the fence. and the roof of the building for the other part. They won't be cooped up in that little building 24/7.

You can do so many things with tree branch's and there free. Just laying around every where here. 

I read on one of the threads here that bread is a treat for chickens so that's what I used to lure them into the smaller enclosure tonight. still need to work on the roost but they should be ok for now.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Went out and watched them tonight. They weren't happy but they did finally go into the building after trying to find a way out first. Rooster tried to fly out first didn't make it. Then the white one tried it she didn't make it either. They went round and round looking for a way out. Finally gave up and went into the building. 

We have one that wasn't able to fly high enough to get into the tree. She was just watching them from the roost and cooing? a little every now and then.


----------

